
Insiders Ride Social Networking to a Big Payday - andrewlchen
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/20/business/20bonanza.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
brown9-2
Odd that this article doesn't mention that LNKD is down 35% from it's first-
day highs:
[http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1...](http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=Linear&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1308600000000&chddm=8211&chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=NYSE:LNKD&ntsp=0)

